# How much to paint my 2 golf carts?



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking for someone who does a good job. Not a first timer  How much for each. thx.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Could you post a couple pictures? Is there any damage or peeling paint? I couldn't give you a price without a few more details.


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

i'll try and get some up tomorrow, thx mike


----------



## duchamp6 (Jan 29, 2011)

*pics*

here's a few pics, of one of them.


----------

